# Best Battery Life Governor & ROM Combo



## Ivanrooni (Aug 19, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ivanrooni (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been using Black Ice Kangorade 31 soon to upgrade to 34 in combo with Imsoyen's lean kernel 3.0 running hotplugx governor. Terrific battery life with this combo. Anyone getting great satisfaction with their combination please share. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zombie1991 (Jan 12, 2012)

This is the development section. Not the general questions section. Just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## Ivanrooni (Aug 19, 2011)

You are right! My bad. Meant to post elsewhere. My apologies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

I recommend Kangorade and faux 16u. You will not be disappointed. Most people are getting 4 hours of screen on time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Kangorade and FuguMod 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inffy (Nov 12, 2011)

CM9 and Trinity.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

FYI, there are already about a dozen of these threads in the general section already.


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

inffy said:


> CM9 and Trinity.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Liquid + Trinity ftw atm


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

zombie1991 said:


> This is the development section. Not the general questions section. Just thought I'd put that out there.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Also, this is RW, not XDA  
MODS!!?  Need this post moved ;-)


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

CM9 with leankernel and interactivex governor


----------



## reuuin (Aug 1, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> CM9 with leankernel and interactivex governor


 +1 one of my best experiences yet with the same setup. Easily make it through a work day with 50-60% left. With 3g and 4g use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Thread moved to General section.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

CM9 with lean kernel has been amazing for a couple weeks now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

I tried cm9 with franco's m3 and it wasnt anything special


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

All a matter of opinion and your specific phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

It all depends on your usage patterns

Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------

